# RNZN warship in standoff with illegal fishing boats- Jan. 2015



## CougarKing (14 Jan 2015)

One of the RNZN's _Protector_ class OPVs in action...

BBC



> *NZ navy barred from boarding boats in fishing stand-off*
> 
> The New Zealand navy is engaged in a stand-off with two boats thought to be illegally fishing toothfish in the Southern Ocean.
> 
> ...


----------



## ModlrMike (14 Jan 2015)

Lots of non-lethal ways of boarding the ship, then there's always:

"Prepare to be boarded, or prepare to go to the bottom."


----------

